# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Wow Classic Exploit Guide

## advanta

A package of exploits here:

Exploit Evasion Mechanics

A lot of this stuff is not really comprehensible without a visual guide but stuff that can be explained:

1. Jump on anything without a direct path for NPC's to use and any mob that uses melee attacks will reset.
Kinda obvious but very powerful. 
2. Trap npc's in objects-anything which resembles a box basically and they can fit in. Kinda situational but very cool and ludicrous fun.
3. Use evasions fields as an instant method of dropping combat-find or trap an npc then it will create an evasion zone you can run into
and reset combat if you get into trouble.
4. Shiekrunner's fantastic teleport trick (all rep and credit to him for this one). Google "wow unable to move", follow instructions and reset
your character to westfall or orgrimmar. Bonus tip for oc not in video: just close the window while the character is being processed: they'll
end up in the teleport location but you'll get NO 8-hour cooldown. 
5 Force spawn npc casters with minions. Kill voidwalkers and succubuses created by npc's, drop combat, the minion will re-spawn, useful
when mobs are thin on the ground and you want to keep your xp up.

----------


## Kolurful

Just got done watching this video on my YT page just to find it here in a post. Loved the content and really appreciate the time it took to create the visual. As always, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## tantrim1

When level boosting an alt in a dungeon invite more low level people to your group and power level them. Since there is a group bonus you also get more xp.

Make sure everyone you invite is lower level than your alt to get more xp per kill. Also, as a warrior I tend to invite multiple healers to keep my warrior going and I never have to stop.

----------


## Freefall552

The teleport trick sure is awesome when none of your friends want to play night elf  :Big Grin:

----------


## d0tc0m

> The teleport trick sure is awesome when none of your friends want to play night elf


For some reason the video just loads infinitely for me can you please tell me what he shows/does?

----------


## Freefall552

> For some reason the video just loads infinitely for me can you please tell me what he shows/does?


He logs on to blizzards webpage and uses the unstuck feature on their help section. That teleports your character to a graveyard either in Westfall or in Durotar unlike the ingame feature which teleports you to your choses inn I believe.

----------


## rukkus

> When level boosting an alt in a dungeon invite more low level people to your group and power level them. Since there is a group bonus you also get more xp.
> 
> Make sure everyone you invite is lower level than your alt to get more xp per kill. Also, as a warrior I tend to invite multiple healers to keep my warrior going and I never have to stop.


Rofl me too. At the end of the video he scrolls through OC and I'm like "oh man, I bet that's where the full teleport exploit is!" and the second I hit the exploits page I see this post.

Sploitception

Edit: doh. Quoted the wrong post. Oh well. This was on my YouTube homepage and after watching it I came straight here

----------

